# most active scorpion?



## dragonvet (Oct 2, 2008)

besides the emp, what scorps are most active i wanna add to my collection but i dont wanna nother pet hole


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Depends on the scorpion itself too. I see my emp almost all the time. But the most active scorps Ive had were A. bicolors. You want really fast moving scorpions I that go well with begginers I suggest Vajovids.


----------



## dragonvet (Oct 2, 2008)

well i prefurr the desert type. thick tail,not too hot.poss communial


----------



## Vidaro (Oct 2, 2008)

if u concider emp as an active species ull b suprised with anything else u can get


----------



## RichardMorris (Oct 2, 2008)

My vote is for the death stalkers. mine are active in daylight and are alway out running around.

Just not a beginner type thing.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaejovis Spinigerus is perfect! Not to big so you can fit a few in a med sized cage, communal, always active, not too hot, and its a desert species.
Heres a site where they sell em:
http://www.shopspiderpharm.com/servlet/Categories?category=Scorpions

I forgot, they look like mini buthids with their tiny chelae and big fat tails! Their venom is still relatively weak though. Probably a bit less potent than B. Jax but a bit higher than p. imps.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Any vajovid would do really but spingerus is the most common. Ih damn i keep forgetting I gotta get used to this. It's not V. spinigerus anymore it's Hoffmannius spinigerus. In that case i reccomend almost any Vaejovid, Hoffmannius(still getting used to this genus change  ) and any of the other Vajovid split genus which are
Hoffmannius
Warnerius
Thorellius
Kochius


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 3, 2008)

what?! when did it become hoffmannius?


----------



## kbekker (Oct 3, 2008)

In this paper  
http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2008_71.pdf


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> what?! when did it become hoffmannius?


Few months already. Better start memorizing the new genuses.


----------



## Rydog (Oct 3, 2008)

My most active scorps are my H. judaicus, I suppose because they are always interacting with each other. They are a bunch of characters.


----------



## kbekker (Oct 3, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Few months already. Better start memorizing the new genuses.


genera
sorry to correct  genuses just sounds stupid


----------



## dragonvet (Oct 4, 2008)

thought i would show off some pics


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 4, 2008)

kbekker said:


> genera
> sorry to correct  genuses just sounds stupid


Hehe, your right.


----------



## Euronymous (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice pis drag. Where did you get those acrylic cages?


----------

